# A gift!



## robcas631 (Dec 31, 2013)

Recently my father turned 80 years old. I wanted to give him a worthy gift. I couldn't finish it before his Birthday, however, I was able to give it to him for Christmas. It made him very happy. The smile on his face was worth the effort! It still needs a bit of tweeking and a part replaced.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice!  I have only one male nephew and was thinking about doing the same thing for his 18 birthday.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 1, 2014)

Gifts like that are priceless.

Jim


----------



## mikbul (Jan 1, 2014)

Better than anything store bought could be, Nice!


----------



## Swifty (Jan 1, 2014)

That's a nice keepsake for him, will be appreciated for a long time.

When I find that right project, I will make one for each of my 3 sons, hopefully they will appreciate the effort gone into it and not just dump it to get dusty somewhere,

Paul.


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 3, 2014)

He attended a Technical High School in Yonkers, NY. Throughout the years he would often tell me about the projects he worked on. Turbines and more and I found it fascinating. Thus years later I started machining. When I gave this to him wow was he set back. Totally worth the effort!  

 There are a few parts I must replace, and I am still having issues with piston rings but I will find answers! Also I was thinking of a better wood base. One with draws.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 3, 2014)

I would love to be able to give my mechanical engineer and machinist uncle a gift like that.  Someday.


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 3, 2014)

robcas631 said:


> There are a few parts I must replace, and I am still having issues with piston rings but I will find answers! Also I was thinking of a better wood base. One with draws.



I take it that it's air driven with brass cyl? You might want to try quad rings from hyd cyl they are more of a square o-ring so they tend to seal better, if they are a steel ring again try hyd steel piston rings. Motion Industries, Kamam Bearing are a couple of place to try to get what you need.
Todd


----------



## BaronJ (Jan 4, 2014)

What a lovely gift.  I bet he's proud of you.


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 4, 2014)

I's like it to be able to manage steam or compressed air. The the main cylinder is lined with steel. The steam chest is brass. I thank you kindly for your input!


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 11, 2014)

I made a steel insert for the steam chest. What a difference having steel (instead of brass) cylinder walls! It runs a bit rough but that is because I need to adjust the timing. I sent a video to my Dad...he is happy! I believe a few more changes and it will be ready!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oiTV3TVYOA[/ame]


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 12, 2014)

And my father gave me his micrometer and a set of measuring tools.


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 16, 2014)

It is nice but the math didn't add up. To many indirect forces going on. So I redesigned and rebuilt it!


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 16, 2014)

Here is proof that the kind folks @ HMEN teach well!


----------



## BaronJ (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Rob,
Looking good.

Re: Camera shake.  I use a neck strap on mine and try to rest my hand on something solid to steady it.  Until I twigged that this was needed to get good pictures, some of mine were horrible.  Really they were...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 16, 2014)

> Here is proof that the kind folks @ HMEN teach well!




HMEN  ?? Home Machining Entertainment Network ???    Rof} 

Hope you do not mind the humor

Inside and outside mics nice.

Tin


----------



## gus (Mar 17, 2014)

HMEM is the best forum I come across,with kind,polite and helpful members.

Word of thanks must be extended to the moderators.


----------



## MachineTom (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd second what Gus said!


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 21, 2014)

Not at all Tin.


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 21, 2014)

Gus,

 I agree with you 110%! Lot's of talented and caring people here!


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 21, 2014)

Baron,

 I am going to invest in a better camera!


----------



## BaronJ (Mar 21, 2014)

robcas631 said:


> Baron,
> 
> I am going to invest in a better camera!



Hi Rob,
If its any help I bought a "Fujifilm Finepix S1500"  although they have since brought out a new version that offers 12 megapixels, where mine is only 10.  I paid just over £100,00 for mine but at the time they were retailing for a little more.  The new version is the same price as was the old one, otherwise its the same camera.

Don't waste any money on the case for it, its rubbish.  I just wrap mine in a clean tea towel when not in use.  The only downside, if you can call it that, is it likes batteries.  So I use NMih ones !  However I also discovered that some NMih batteries are 2 mm shorter than others and these cause intermittent power failures !

A slight jarring causes the batteries to move breaking the contact at the bottom (or top depending which way you look) in the battery holder.  This causes instant switch off and usually leaves the lens extended and you are then unable to replace the lens cap, as does the batteries going flat.  Though you do get some warning when that is about to happen unless you are using the flash.

If you don't have any spare batteries handy it leaves the lens and its gear mechanism vulnerable to damage.

Anyway whatever you decide to purchase check that it can do "Macro"  that is take pictures close to the object.  Mine will go down to 0.8 inches.  At least that what it says on the view screen.


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 23, 2014)

BaronJ said:


> Hi Rob,
> If its any help I bought a "Fujifilm Finepix S1500" although they have since brought out a new version that offers 12 megapixels, where mine is only 10. I paid just over £100,00 for mine but at the time they were retailing for a little more. The new version is the same price as was the old one, otherwise its the same camera.
> 
> Don't waste any money on the case for it, its rubbish. I just wrap mine in a clean tea towel when not in use. The only downside, if you can call it that, is it likes batteries. So I use NMih ones ! However I also discovered that some NMih batteries are 2 mm shorter than others and these cause intermittent power failures !
> ...



Thank you very much for directing me on the right path. My wife's smart arse phone is dumb. Often I see builds in progress and wish I could share a build as well. Though I am intimidated by the gathering of knowledge and skill HMEN members have.


----------



## robcas631 (Jun 11, 2014)

I wasn't content with the first build so I made another. It would have been completed a lot sooner had I used the traditional steam chest. Regardless, it was fun and I learned a lot.

 Thank you all for helping.
 Rob


 Mark VI can be viewed at the site listed below. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/robcas631?feature=mhee


----------



## BaronJ (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Rob,

Very nice indeed !  Watching that video, when the engine took off, your fingers were the first thing that entered my mind.  I think a G clamp might have been a good idea.

But hey it works a treat.  Both you and your Dad should be proud.     You because of the success of getting it working properly and Dad for the very fine gift, all the love and care that went into it.


----------



## robcas631 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Baron.....I really didn't know that it would take off as it did. Glad I still have all of my digits.

 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjcZuW-uT-Q[/ame]


----------

